# saveoncitric.com?



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever used http://saveoncitric.com/ ? I'm specifically looking at their unrefined shea butter. I need a small amount - about a pound or so - and their prices look pretty good, even with shipping.

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess this means noone is familiar with this site. Any suggestions on where to get small quantities of shea butter for a reasonable price (including shipping)? My local food coop is $15/lb. saveoncitric.com is on $9./lb, including shipping but I don't know the quality. I don't want gritty shea....

Elizabeth


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Try here: https://www.bulkapothecary.com/raw-ingredients/waxes-and-butters/pure-shea-butter-bulk/ I haven't used their shea, but the company has a good reputation.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

It's the same site as Chemistry Connection, I have never purchased anything from them so I'll be glad to see if you get any responses as we'll know.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Stacey. I checked bulkapothecary and their price, once I include shipping, is about the same as my local source - $15.00/lb. I'll keep looking.

Tamera - If I don't get any other ideas, I may just give them a shot since the price is so reasonable. It won't be the worst $9.00 I've ever spent even if it's a bust! I'll let you know.
Elizabeth


----------

